# Readers Rides



## KCPhaetonTech (Aug 17, 2008)

I have often wondered what everyone's personal Phaeton is beyond the text of their profile. I figured the best way to find out is it start a thread and start posting away!


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Readers Rides (KCPhaetonTech)*

Can't resist Phaeton picutres....


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Readers Rides (KCPhaetonTech)*

Here's my baby!


----------



## Jagvar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Readers Rides (KCPhaetonTech)*

Sure, I'll play. Here's mine.


----------



## Roger Moore (Feb 20, 2000)

*Re: Readers Rides (perfrej)*

Some of my favorite shots of my Phaeton!


----------



## Appaz (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Readers Rides (KCPhaetonTech)*

A bit dusty....


----------



## Axelzon (Jun 8, 2009)

*Here is mine V6 baby.*


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Readers Rides (KCPhaetonTech)*

Winter Wheels:








All Seasons:








Bentleys:








Original sales ad:








Chicago Gathering:








Can’t forget about this one:


----------



## cefdvm (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Readers Rides (KCPhaetonTech)*


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Readers Rides (cefdvm)*


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Readers Rides (KCPhaetonTech)*

Here's mine with the custom lower front grill.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Readers Rides (KCPhaetonTech)*

































Man do I miss my girl.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## Terry F. (Feb 12, 2009)

Here's my white '05. I absolutely love this car.
































Best regards,
Terry

_Modified by Terry F. at 3:43 PM 4-20-2010_


_Modified by Terry F. at 3:44 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Terry F.)*

Here is my baby (Phoebe)..
_Photo shoot at a park after a bath.._








_19" Audi R8 Replicas with VW Center Caps.._








- Adrian


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (VWGlf00GL)*

There is a gallery of my Phaeton at my smugmug site herehttp://www.smugmug.com/gallery...2ehyA. 
Jim


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (VWGlf00GL)*

Adrian, got any better shots of the car with those rims? I happened to be looking at R8 adverts today and I noticed how good the rims look. It seems they also suit the Phaeton! Where did you get them from?


----------



## fhq547 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: Readers Rides (Roger Moore)*









That's one of the best looking cars I've ever seen. Truly stunning. The colour must look gorgeous on a nice summer's day and the alloys really enhance the elegance. 
Congratulations on your fine carriage.


----------



## mickt (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Readers Rides (fhq547)*

delivered (well, near the airport anyway







thanks Bob)
near our place in topanga, california








I shipped the car to Europe (Barcelona) and we are going to pick it up tomorrow, YAY! I will keep you posted....


----------



## mickt (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Readers Rides (mickt)*

the car I bought to drive while waiting for the Phaeton to arrive


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Readers Rides (mickt)*

Zastava ???


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (invisiblewave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *invisiblewave* »_Adrian, got any better shots of the car with those rims? I happened to be looking at R8 adverts today and I noticed how good the rims look. It seems they also suit the Phaeton! Where did you get them from?

Hello Martin..
I have more pictures of those rims on my car.. I got them from Alloy-R-Us about a year ago now.. I think their not in business anymore.. They're a few places that source them now.. They come in two sizes 18" and 19" if I recall correctly. Alloy-R-Us ran specials on the Vortex forum for sometime, not anymore







.
I curbed the passenger rear wheel about 6 months ago, I got got that fixed about 4 months ago.. Looks brand new.. The place I got the wheel refinished and redone did a excellent job. I plan to take the stock Challenges to them later this year for refinishing/repairing...
I can email you some more photos if you'd like.. Just shoot me your email address, mine is [email protected]
Thanks!
- Adrian


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (VWGlf00GL)*

Can you just post one here?? I'm sure I'm not the only one who's curious. Just one shot of the car from the side to see what the rims look like on it.


----------



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

V10 TDi LWB in Tarantella Pearlescent black. Will get some photos of the interior as well at some point.








































*Finally, Phaetons: New and Old. 
* 


_Modified by feared at 8:31 PM 4-21-2010_


----------



## mickt (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Readers Rides (Zaphh)*

It's the Yugoslav version of the Fiat 500


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (invisiblewave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *invisiblewave* »_Can you just post one here?? I'm sure I'm not the only one who's curious. Just one shot of the car from the side to see what the rims look like on it.

Sure.. Here ya go:
Cruising down the road, my buddy David took this shot:








Close up passenger rear (VW Center Cap is not right here). I have replacements so they sit flush now:








Driver front passenger close up:








After a full detail courtesy of the VW dealer (she was there for almost 2 months at this time):








Chris (VW Tech) picking me up after a top end rebuild and added wheels and tires:








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VWGlf00GL at 2:53 PM 4-21-2010_


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: (VWGlf00GL)*

Nice! Those are the best-looking set of rims I've seen on a Phaeton so far. I guess they have the added benefit of being able to check the pad wear without removing the wheel??


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (invisiblewave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *invisiblewave* »_Nice! Those are the best-looking set of rims I've seen on a Phaeton so far. I guess they have the added benefit of being able to check the pad wear without removing the wheel??

Yes! Checking the wear on the Front and Rear pads is very easy.. I am due for Front and Rear Brakes! How'd you know.. LOL


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Readers Rides (fhq547)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fhq547* »_








That's one of the best looking cars I've ever seen. Truly stunning. The colour must look gorgeous on a nice summer's day and the alloys really enhance the elegance. 
Congratulations on your fine carriage. 

fhq547, I agree, love the white car. I wanted a white one so bad when I was shopping. I think the bright color highlights the exterior features without obnoxious chrome. 2 hours into a trip to a dealer to see one, they called to tell me they sold it. So I turned around, headed 4 hours to another dealer and ended up buying a black one. Those Bentley rims look perfect on it as well, I haven't seen that rim style very often. I wonder if they'd look as good on a black one







Did you have it lowered with the Vag com tool too?


----------



## Chris Milnes (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Readers Rides (KCPhaetonTech)*


----------



## DynomiteTT (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Readers Rides (KCPhaetonTech)*

i snapped a few today, first time i had seen or driven the car since February. Thank god for VW Real Driver warranties.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


_Modified by DynomiteTT at 8:57 PM 4-22-2010_


----------



## Roger Moore (Feb 20, 2000)

*Re: Readers Rides (tynee)*

Yes the White V8 is lowered (VAG-SW) and those are the 20" Forged Bentley Flying Spur Wheels w/TPMS. 


_Modified by Roger Moore at 10:49 AM 4-24-2010_


----------



## ENELSON1 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: Readers Rides (KCPhaetonTech)*

It has been awhile since I've visited this site. I enjoy this 'Readers Rides' thread immensely, and want to share pictures of my car. Also want to say thanks to Adrian (I see he has posted on this thread). It was Adrian's post on VWVortex last spring that led me to buy this car to replace an '04 that I had lost in an accident. He had seen this car at a dealership and test drove it. Seeing his post about the test drive led me to look more closely and eventually buy it. Adrian, nice to see the picture of your Phaeton - I like the Audi wheels!
I love this '05 - it has been good to me. It was well worth the trip to California to get it. I like the Cairo Gray. I had a wonderful drive back across the western US. What a beautiful country for a beautiful car ride. 
In my pictures I added a winter shot, to show the wheels for my snow tires. 
Also, I would appreciate any tips anybody can offer regarding replacing a center cap on my original manufacture equipment wheels (summer pictures). I recently lost one. I know I can order through my dealership, but maybe somebody has one to sell, or knows an economical solution. 
I love this car, and my enthusiasm always increases when I visit this forum!
Thanks everyone for your posts.....
Eric

My best car portrait








The sporty look








Nice Lines








Winter Wheels (the Tire Rack)








Understated



















_Modified by ENELSON1 at 5:30 PM 4-24-2010_


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Readers Rides (ENELSON1)*


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Readers Rides (KCPhaetonTech)*

Das Boot is in good company.


cai


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Readers Rides (cai)*

You got it the wrong way round. The Testarossa is in good company. Not one of Ferrari's better vehicles, and probably MUCH less reliable and MUCH costlier to maintain than the Phaeton!


----------



## valmes (Oct 27, 2009)

My W12:


----------



## W(12)asif (Apr 3, 2010)

My W12 










My W12 & my Q7 Nothelle


----------

